# Baton Rouge, LA - Special GSD looking for a special home (PTSD-dog candidate)



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheyenne is in a rescue in Baton Rouge, LA:
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/35823497

She's a friendly, social dog who is strong candidate for training as a PTSD dog (this rescue even has a partnership with Companions for Heroes that could potentially cover the adoption fee for a qualified U.S. military veteran in need of a dog). 

This dog can open doors, let herself out of a crate, and solve any puzzle you put in front of her....leave her crated at home alone in a bathroom with a closed door, in a locked house, and you'll get a call from the neighbors that she's out of the house, visiting them looking for to make a friend. That's obviously not desirable in a pet. However, that problem-solving ability could be a real asset if channeled into a job.

Out of state adoptions are possible for the right applicant willing to travel, if a home check can be worked out, and the references are great (esp. vet and training references). The rescue's contact info is on the Petfinder listing. (Adoption approval is solely in the discretion of the RSGSR board of directors.)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope she finds the perfect home. I could not help but to smile reading about her adventures. I can just imagine trying to stay a step ahead of this one.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Bump for Cheyenne. 

Please share her on FB:
https://www.facebook.com/RedStickGe...449124055381/1232887900078163/?type=3&theater

We _really _need to find her a good home so that we can open up a foster spot for flood dogs -- this rescue is in flood-stricken Baton Rouge, Louisiana where foster spots are urgently needed for other dogs.


----------

